# New Cracked video series



## Corto (Nov 11, 2009)

This is fucking awesome. You people need to watch this. New episode every weekday until the end of the month.

Here's the trailer, you should be able to find the other episodes (3 so far) fairly easily. 

"I was trying to hack your dog back to life but I think I hit a firewall. Also, I killed your dog"


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 11, 2009)

They're pretty good.  I love cracked.


----------

